# Freilauf von der Kurbel bekommen?



## Hoffmann (20. Oktober 2005)

HI,

Also ich habe eine Monty Kurbel für mein 20" von der will ich meinen ACS Freiluaf abbekommen habe mir auch extra den abzeiher gekauft aber das Teil will einfach nicht ab nichtmal mit nem Schlagbohrer hat vielleicht jemand noch eine andereIdee wie ich den Freluaf da runter bekomme??? Oder wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Scr4t (20. Oktober 2005)

das ist eigentlich einfach, aber auch wieder nicht, da sich der freilauf durch die sehr niedrige übersetzung sehr festgetreten hat. am besten vor der montage etwas kupferpaste auf das gewinde schmieren, soll bei einer eventuellen demontage wunder wirken, aber ich selbst hab es noch nie machen müssen.

Als erstes brauchst du das:







Dann noch einen langen hebel für das obige werkzeug und einen Schraubstock, wo du die Kurbel einspannen kannst. Und dann gegen den Uhrzeigersin versuchen runter zu drehen... hf gl...

Um so länger der hebel, um so einfach sollte es gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (20. Oktober 2005)

einspannen, freilaufabzieher mit ner schraubzwinge fest machen und ungefähr nen 1.50 m hebel ran, dann (sich selbst) einfach ans ende hängen und er sollte abgehen   

ansonsten kann man (wenn er kaputt gehen darf) auch runtermeisseln, einfach mit ner flex ne kerbe reinmachen und dann runterklopfen.. gibt hier auch irgendwo nen thread in dem das so beschrieben wird. hab ich schon probiert, hat gut geklappt, aber der freilauf ist eben im arsch..

//edit: *grml*, 3 minuten zu spät


----------



## jockie (21. Oktober 2005)

Habe bisher noch keinen Abzieher. Lief bei mir nach vielen sanfteren Versuchen so, dass ich die Kurbel mit 'nem Lappen dazwischen in'n Schraubstock habe und dann mit 'ner kleinen Metallhandsäge 2 tiefe Kerben in den festsitzenden Grundring des Freilaufs gesägt habe.
Die Kerben habe ich im Abstand von ~ 1/8 Kreis gemacht und genau so tief gesägt, dass sie auf der Kurbelinnenseite nicht in das Gewinde der Kurbel und auf der Außenseite (so gut wie) nicht in die Kurbel gingen...also diagonal reingesägt.
Der Anfang beim Sägen ist ziemlich frustrierend, bis man durch die harte Oberfläche durch ist. Danach geht's schneller vorwärts.

Danach 'nen monströsen Schraubenzieher (oder "-dreher", jedenfalls Schlitz und nicht Kreuz   ) in Meißelqualität genommen und in die eine Kerbe däftig reingehauen (ääääh ja, mit Hammer hintendran natürlich).
Mein Gedanke war, dass die eine Kerbe quasi als Dehnungsfuge dient und bei der anderen Kerbe meißele ich mit kurzen harten Schlägen einfach, bis da das Material bricht.

Hat geklappt...Bagdad Hinterhof-Style

(no screwdrivers were harmed in making of this hint)


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (21. Oktober 2005)

Also auf den KOXX Days haben die mir das ding in 3 Minuten gewechselt...
den Abzieher haben die mit ner Schraube und zwei muttern fixiert...dann verrutscht er nicht mehr...

dann zwei Rohre... eins auf den Maul Schlüssel der den Abzieher hält und eins auf die Kurbel... die Rohre waren allerdings bestimmt 1,50 lang... dann ging das wie von selbst..

Ich hab meinen Monty Freilauf, weil ich natürlich keine passenden Rohre hatte, auf die Schlag zu Methode abbekommen...also anstelle der Rohre in nen Schraubstock eingespannt und druff auf die Kurbel... mit nem Gummi Hammer... dauert zwar nen bischen länger geht aber auch... 

Ansonsten würde ich echt das ding anflexen und dann abdrehen.. weil den Orginal Monty Freilauf kannst du echt ruhig in die Tonne kloppen...sowa schlechtes bin ich glaub ich noch nie gefahren.. 

MfG
Marco


----------



## Hoffmann (21. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe den Abzieher ja und der Freilauf soll nicht! kaputt gehen, weil ich den ja behalten will habe neue kurbeln deswegen muss das dingen ab. Die kurbel kann kaputt gehen nur der Frilauf nicht aber nächstes mal gleich kupferpaste drauf das werde ich machen. Ich habe den auch in einen Schraubstock gespannt also die kurbel und dann versucht das teil mit nem schlagbohrer und dem abzeiher abzubekommen. Mal gucken ob ich irgentwo so ein rohr habe/herbekomme. Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee, denn die kurbel kann ruhig kaputt gehen. 





> Ansonsten würde ich echt das ding anflexen und dann abdrehen.. weil den Orginal Monty Freilauf kannst du echt ruhig in die Tonne kloppen...sowa schlechtes bin ich glaub ich noch nie gefahren..


ich habe nen acs freilauf die orginal monty sind keine ACS. Und den Frelauf will ich ja ganz haben weil ich neue kurbeln hab.

Trotzdem danke schonmal


----------



## BigJimmele (21. Oktober 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Also auf den KOXX Days haben die mir das ding in 3 Minuten gewechselt...
> den Abzieher haben die mit ner Schraube und zwei muttern fixiert...dann verrutscht er nicht mehr...
> 
> dann zwei Rohre... eins auf den Maul Schlüssel der den Abzieher hält und eins auf die Kurbel... die Rohre waren allerdings bestimmt 1,50 lang... dann ging das wie von selbst..
> ...



Servus !

Also die Rohre müsstest doch am einfachsten her bekommen. 

Statt den Rohren den FL in Schraubstock einspannen und druff mit nem Hammer klingt gut. Aber: Ich würd keinen Gummihammer nehmen ! Der verzögert den Impuls !! Impuls   ? Bischen Physik halt. Denn je kürzer der Impuls um so einfach löst sich der FL. Hab mir mal mit dem Gummihammer einen abgeklopft und dann gab ichs nem Kumpel der mal schnell mit 2 Harthölzern, ja HOLZ, druff gehämmert hatte und schwupps wars offen.

Aber wenn schon den Abzieher hast, dann such Dir die Rohre !!!

Viel Glück


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (21. Oktober 2005)

anfänger methode:

den abzieher mit ner schraube auf die kurbel schrauben das der net runterrutschen kann.

dann den abzieher bmbenfest innen schraubstock einspannen

pedale von der kurbel

und dann n rohr über die kurbel und aufgedreht

vieleicht funktionierts ja

gruß sebo


----------



## Hoffmann (22. Oktober 2005)

hat jemand vielliecht mal ein bild wie ich den abzeiher festmacht an der kurbel also mit der schraube????

checke das nähmlich gerade nicht wirklich


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Oktober 2005)

Hier das Bild






Entweder du spannst jetzt die Kurbel in den Schraubstock und setzt nen Maulschlüssel an mit ner Verlängerung ( ich nehm da immer nen Ringschlüssel) oder du machst es wie es die anderen gesagt haben das du die Kurbel als Hebel nutzt.


----------



## Hoffmann (22. Oktober 2005)

HI,

erstmal Danke für das Foto aber es wäre gut, wenn du mir noch 2 Fotos zeigen könntest wo man die kurbeln von beiden Seiten sieht.



Trotzdem Danke nochma   

spitzen Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Oktober 2005)

Geb mir deine E-mail per PM und ich schick dir ein Video wenn du willst . Dann müßtest du es hinbekommen.


----------



## isah (22. Oktober 2005)

schicks mir an m_smolka[ät]hotmail.com und ich lads bei tv.isg.si hoch,

martin


----------



## Hoffmann (22. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich brauche das Video nicht mehr habe heute mit meinem Kollegen eben den Bzieher so auf der Kurbel fest gemscht wie ihr das meintet, dann eingespannt und mitm Schlagbohrer gings dann ruck zuck ab so schnell konnte man garnicht gucken. Also Danke für den Tip hat mir echt geholfen kann endlich wieder fahren und mit neuen Teilen


----------

